# Deodexer For OTA 5.5.893



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a stock version of 5.5.893 installed and I'm looking for an Deodexer zip or script to use. I can only find the ones for 5.7.893. Does anyone have any links or tools that I can find this?

Thanks

EDIT:
So I just decided to make my own deodexer considering no one made one. Its a flashable zip in CWM. I tested it on my own Bionic and it works fine. Just be careful of mods you do and always backup. Also I'm not responsible for things getting messed up even though they shouldn't.

Link: 
http://www.multiupload.com/XUALRQCZFF

Manual OTA Link:



Terri M said:


> My son received the OTA update today. I was able to grab the file before I updated his phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just flash in STOCK not CWM recovery.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

These are still relevant.









http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-themes/4620-how-manually-deodex-your-phone.html


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Doubt one is out yet.

Where did you get 5.5.893? Got a screenie?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Doubt one is out yet.
> 
> Where did you get 5.5.893? Got a screenie?


It was a cheesecake ota


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Doubt one is out yet.
> 
> Where did you get 5.5.893? Got a screenie?


My son received the OTA update today. I was able to grab the file before I updated his phone








You can find it here: http://www.multiupload.com/0ZEN69NGO2


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anyone used his link? Is it official? Im o so tempted bit nervous at the same time!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

AnezthetiC said:


> Has anyone used his link? Is it official? Im o so tempted bit nervous at the same time!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Terri has been around for awhile, so I'd say yes. I'm going to try it later.


----------



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Doubt one is out yet.
> 
> Where did you get 5.5.893? Got a screenie?


Yeah it was leaked late October via Cheesecake. Hit up MyDroidWorld and its still there. It runs well. All the crap with bugs and nonsense is gone going from stock build.

EDIT: I got it exactly from this http://www.multiupload.com/E9F7MSYS2S back in October. P3Droid got it somehow.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

amoeller said:


> Yeah it was leaked late October via Cheesecake. Hit up MyDroidWorld and its still there. It runs well. All the crap with bugs and nonsense is gone going from stock build.


I'm familiar with cheesecake, I use it often. I just haven't seen a screenie of 5.5.893.


----------



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'm familiar with cheesecake, I use it often. I just haven't seen a screenie of 5.5.893.


Here is a screenshot of my About screen on 5.5.893...


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

I just updated with the OTA my son received, and was able to keep my forever root.

Was going to add both about screenshots, but it won't let me :/


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

so this is the complete ots with all the fixes?


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

and do i install through crw or stock recovery


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Stock recovery.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Flashed. Rooted. Restored everything with Titanium and I'm good. Now to test this puppy...


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the exact same build I'm on. I think this was the first leaked build. 
Idk about you, but I appear to be stuck where I'm at.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmm. I installed the leak several weeks back and my baseband is different. Mine ends with 02....other screenshots I've seen posted on various forums show it ending with 01.

Anybody confirm this?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Just tried to apply...downloaded from Terri's link, put on sdcard-ext, boot into stock recovery, tried to install and it's saying 

```
<br />
Finding update package...<br />
Opening update package...<br />
Verifying update package...<br />
Installing update...<br />
Verifying current system...<br />
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/preinstall/app/com.motorola.zumocast","bunch of numbers/letters", "more numbers/letters")<br />
[URL=E:Errier]E:Errier[/URL] in /tmp/sideload/package.zip<br />
(Status 7)<br />
Installation aborted.<br />
```


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> Just tried to apply...downloaded from Terri's link, put on sdcard-ext, boot into stock recovery, tried to install and it's saying
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> ...


That's the exact same error I get when I try to flash anything.
This is the version I'm on.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

yearn said:


> That's the exact same error I get when I try to flash anything.
> This is the version I'm on.


I'm stock forever rooted. 5.5.886.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> I'm stock forever rooted. 5.5.886.


I was till yesterday. I forever rooted then installed the 5.5.893 update. Now can't seem to get off it.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Hmm. I installed the leak several weeks back and my baseband is different. Mine ends with 02....other screenshots I've seen posted on various forums show it ending with 01.
> 
> Anybody confirm this?
> 
> View attachment 12297


 im a little confused with this as well. i have read that some people have done md5 checks of the leaked and the ota and they both match. i dont see how the md5's can match if they have different baseband


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

yearn said:


> That's the exact same error I get when I try to flash anything.
> This is the version I'm on.


Looks like you're on the right stuff. Baseband and system are correct.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Hmm. I installed the leak several weeks back and my baseband is different. Mine ends with 02....other screenshots I've seen posted on various forums show it ending with 01.
> 
> Anybody confirm this?


My baseband ends with 2. I was completely stock everything. The OTA I installed was pulled from someone's phone that got the update.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Just tried the webtop fix and it works fine.
Everything I'd read said this version broke it, but no problem here.


----------

